# ULV fogger



## Jim Toomey (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone have any experience using an Ultra Low Volume Fogger to dispense pesticides?

I remember Hadley Cash talking about the electrostatic fogger he uses and how effective it is.
The material is charged as it passes through the nozzle, the particles are attracted to all surfaces and wrap around all sides of the plants and benches and gets into all crevices. Apparently very effective but...
After checking the prices, the Dramm is several thousand dollars.

So I thought I would look into the next best thing, the ULV foggers.
While not as effective, the cost is "only" a few hundred dollars... it breaks up the material into micron size particles. 

Thoughts on using them?
Pros and cons?

Thanks,
Jim T


----------



## tim (Jun 25, 2010)

we use the dramm model at a corn research greenhouse. it's not always effective...hand spraying is better, but at a personal health cost. We use the dramm so no one has to be in there with the pesticide.

it's probably also a question of size of greenhouse vs. rated size for the unit...our greenhouse is right at the maximum rated size for the device.

that being said i have no experience with ULV fogging, but I would argue that it's a job typically best done with a systemic and by hand...the best control in the best greenhouses I've seen is always done "the old-fashioned way"...


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey Tim,
Thanks!
I am thinking about setting up one with a timer and having it start in the early evening run for a two- three hours.
The particle size can be adjusted from an almost invisible mist to a wet mist/heavy fog. My goal was to get a chore done with a minimum of time spent, reduce any chance of exposure and use less volume of chemical.
The one I am looking at uses only one gallon of mix and fogs the GH for about three hours give or take based on the setting chosen.
My GH is 25x30' the one I'm looking is rated for about 3-4 thousand cubic feet.

Thanks again!


----------



## tim (Jun 26, 2010)

25x30 doesn't give cubic feet....the fogger you're looking at would work if your gh was 4-5 feet tall...and there you see the problem 

I'm sure it would accomplish your goals, but for example we run the fogger and it works maybe 60% of the time and that's with contact insecticide for aphids and whiteflies...

Maybe ask around - ask at your local ag station or university if anyone has one you could borrow and try out first? Maybe contact dramm for a demo?

Besides Hadley, does anyone you know of who runs a greenhouse use one? Even if not for orchids? None of the growers I talk to use them...and that's probably a sign of something...


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey Tim,
Here is a link so you can get a better idea of what I was trying to say. (This stuff is all new to me).
I should have said 2-4000 cubic feet per minute...
http://www.fogmaster.com/micro-jet.html

"The Fogmaster Micro-Jet ULV® 7401 fogger allows precise adjustment of particle size, under 7 micron VMD, for ultra low volume application. This allows use of more concentrated fogging solutions, and speeds up treatment time -- at typical ULV application rates, the Micro-Jet covers 2-4,000 cubic feet per minute."

When we were at the conference, several of the growers chimed in and said that they used it too, but they said it was generally way too expensive for the electrostatic one for the average hobbyist. When i asked him how much, he said several thousand dollars. So i put the idea out of my head for awhile.

Then I started having time issues with my young family, so I was looking at ways to "get er done" because i'm seeing spider mites that really seemed to like the pyrethrum bomb I was using... They were asking for seconds!

So I have to get on top of this, and a fogger seems to be a good idea to get the pesticide around all sides of the plant, crevices and all the nooks and crannies without me having to spray the underside of each leaf...
The last time I did this, time became a spousal issue if you know what I mean...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2010)

No, what do you mean!? oke:


----------



## orcoholic (Jun 28, 2010)

I use one (ULV) and have had no problems or insects for years. I'm a commercial orchid grower. Greenhouses are 35x 75.

I set it up in the front one evening - on the left side aimed at the back right corner, and in the back right - aimed at the left front - the next evening. On the third evening, I set it up to run right down the middle. I turn the HAF fans off and let it run for three hours (on a timer). 

The microns are adjustable and I run it close to the smallest setting.

The insecticide is a transdermal (gets absorbed through the leaves) and is applied with a adjucant (sp?) that was recommended by the supplier of the insecticide - Griffins.

I do this quarterly, rotating each quarter with other products recommended by Griffins.

I'm pretty sure I paid less than $300 for it and think it was from Grower's Supply, although it may also have been from Griffin's.

I also use it for Neem Oil. When I use this (monthly), I actually carry the fogger around and make sure everything gets covered. I do this mostly for the leafshine Neem provides, but it is also an excellent insect preventer - is that a word?

Anyway, I hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Mike!
Thanks, that does help!

NYEric... some day you will, some day.
It's kinda like if I have to explain it, it wont make sense anyway.
LOL
See you at the ISS!
Jim T


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2010)

Jim Toomey said:


> Hey Mike!
> Thanks, that does help!
> 
> NYEric... some day you will, some day.
> ...



:rollhappy:
Jim, don't you remember this one?
_"Run, run, as fast as you can!
You can't catch me; I'm the gingerbread man!"_


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jun 29, 2010)

You are a wise man NYEric!
Those lines are used in Shrek also...
Man, my kid loves Shrek!
I've heard those lines a bunch of times, only now they have new meaning!


----------

